# Interview results



## pepeterson (Jan 21, 2014)

So I got the results back from my interview and was ranked 88, I don't exactly understand what this means. If there is someone who could shed a little light on it or at least post a link to help me out a bit I would be grateful.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

It means there are 87 people ranked ahead of you.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

In order to be non discriminatory the local uses the ranking system to call prospective apprentices in for an interview. Depending on how many they want to interview they may call in the top 50 they will not know who is #1 and who is #50 they just get 50 applicants. The better you rank the better chance of being called for an interview .


----------



## pepeterson (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you for your responses. I was just not 100% sure what the results meant.


----------

